# Where does the North start..........?



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2005)

And the South end? and does the Midlands exist?

Folk from the north call me a southerner, people from the south call me a northerner

I'm not fussed either way, just interested to see where people think one ends and the other begins.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 14, 2005)

Watford.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2005)

More to the point, when will it end?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Watford.



Only Londoners think that.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 14, 2005)

The Thames


----------



## jacobs steel (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm Scottish so as far as I'm concerned the north ends at Perth


----------



## nadia (Jul 14, 2005)

stoke  on trent derby way, south starts at rugby (maybe northampton)


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 14, 2005)

leicester


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 14, 2005)

I think that when you get to Nottingham, you're basically at the border.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> I think that when you get to Nottingham, you're basically at the border.



And what about where the south begins?? Nottingham??


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 14, 2005)

Midlands. Which starts at...ooh, dunno, maybe Northampton.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

The north beings at the Trent. I suppose the midlands is between the Trent and the areas aound Birmingham


----------



## JTG (Jul 14, 2005)

As somebody who still clings to the idea of counties, I've always thought of Northants, Notts, Derbyshire, Lincolnshire and Leicestershire as the east midlands, meaning that the north doesn't start till you get to Yorkshire and Lancashire.

I am somewhat confused as to the position of Cheshire but I'm prepared to chuck it into the north I suppose with Staffordshire, Shropshire, Worcestershire, Herefordshire and Warwickshire being the west midlands.


----------



## Flavour (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Epico (Jul 14, 2005)

Personally I reckon it's:
Just above London to just below Stoke = Midlands
Stoke and above = North


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2005)

anything further north then watford gap services is north!


dave


----------



## West68thStreet (Jul 14, 2005)

The North starts in your heart, of course.


----------



## killer b (Jul 14, 2005)

anything south of the river ribble is south in my book...


----------



## Negativland (Jul 14, 2005)

The south border of Yorkshire and Lancashire is the line that matters. Leicester, Nottingham, Chester, places like that are mostly wannabes consumed with envy.


----------



## girasol (Jul 14, 2005)

There's something missing in that map... It doesn't look right!   















Oh, yes, it's Scotland...


----------



## JTG (Jul 14, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

>



*Western-super-Mare?!*



Iemanja: it misses Wales off as well. 'cos it's a map of England (and Cornwall before the Kernow nationalists start). Personally I think there should be a line marking the West Country as well 'cos I'm buggered if I live in the South.

Edit: also - *Middlesborough?!*


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 14, 2005)

If the middle bit line moved just below Ipswich I'd agree with it.

And agree with JTG, there should be a west country line.


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Jul 14, 2005)

Lincoln a northern town?


----------



## Flavour (Jul 14, 2005)

shut up you whiny slags - my name is Flav and I make the rules.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2005)

both those lines need to come down a bit i reckon   
the top one just under stoke and the bottom one by clacton somewhere
and have a diagonal line denoting the west country

good effort tho


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 14, 2005)

Lincolnshire feels like the Midlands, but Derbyshire feels like the North. It's partly the mountains that do it.


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Jul 14, 2005)

If you stand at a bus stop, and with five minutes are involved in a conversation, you're in the north. If you stand at a bus stop for an hour a day every day for 10 years and nobody talks to anybody, you're in the south.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 14, 2005)

Ever waited at a bus stop in Jesmond?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2005)

but you'd be witing that long for a bus up north innit
they come to quick in lon don


 
when i went drinkin as lad, wate tu aar fot bws an laast un ome b a alf blood e naine!


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Jul 14, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> Ever waited at a bus stop in Jesmond?


Only ever went to Jesmond to play rugby, and the bus waited for us.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 14, 2005)

Actually come to think of it I nearly always took the Metro from Jesmond (if I didn't walk). Took the bus _to_ Jesmond a few times though. Never talked to anybody in the queue. Funny buses up there, they used to turn up _early_ which was more annoying that being late would be.


----------



## girasol (Jul 14, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> *Western-super-Mare?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks JTG... How could I not have noticed that Wales was missing???  I grew up looking at a map of Brazil, so the British map isn't that ingrained in my memory... Well, that's my excuse anyway!


----------



## Japey (Jul 14, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> Actually come to think of it I nearly always took the Metro from Jesmond (if I didn't walk). Took the bus _to_ Jesmond a few times though. Never talked to anybody in the queue. Funny buses up there, they used to turn up _early_ which was more annoying that being late would be.



That's another good thing about the North - Tyne & Wear supposedly has one of the best public transport systems in the world.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 14, 2005)

That's something of an exaggeration, but I did like the Metro a great deal.


----------



## killer b (Jul 14, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> If you stand at a bus stop, and with five minutes are involved in a conversation, you're in the north. If you stand at a bus stop for an hour a day every day for 10 years and nobody talks to anybody, you're in the south.


this is actually utter bullshit. i've lived in the north and the south, and if anything the south is friendlier. why do we have a reputation for friendliness - we're a miserable bunch up here...


----------



## chilango (Jul 14, 2005)

there you go, some historical precedent courtesy of Wales!


----------



## NoCoolNickname (Jul 15, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> this is actually utter bullshit. i've lived in the north and the south, and if anything the south is friendlier. why do we have a reputation for friendliness - we're a miserable bunch up here...



Who asked you?  Fuck off.


----------



## Ann Tigonie (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by reallyoldhippy
If you stand at a bus stop, and with five minutes are involved in a conversation, you're in the north. If you stand at a bus stop for an hour a day every day for 10 years and nobody talks to anybody, you're in the south.



this is actually utter bullshit. i've lived in the north and the south, and if anything the south is friendlier. why do we have a reputation for friendliness - we're a miserable bunch up here...

I grew up in the north but live in the south & would tend to agree with really old hippy about the bus stop thing...I would say its not so much unfriendliness as possibly a touch of paranoia. People whom I've attempted to engage with in public spaces, tend _on the whole _ to look at me as though I am either barmy or must want something from them or both. 

Mind you, that probably says more about me than southerners in general.


----------



## Red Faction (Jul 16, 2005)

why isnt hereford part of wales?


----------



## In Bloom (Jul 16, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> If you stand at a bus stop, and with five minutes are involved in a conversation, you're in the north. If you stand at a bus stop for an hour a day every day for 10 years and nobody talks to anybody, you're in the south.


Too true 

In my (admittadly limited) experience, Southerners don't seem to talk to each other in public places.  I thought I was wary of people I don't know untill I travelled on the tube, haven't you people ever heard of eye contact?


----------



## kakuma (Jul 16, 2005)

teh south is mittleeurope

same as north france or south germany or belgium or netherlands

theyre scum


----------



## anfield (Jul 16, 2005)

This map seems pretty accurate:


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 17, 2005)

That map seems about right for me. I'm a Derby-born naturalised Stokie and there's no way either city is part of the north. Our euro constituencies are east and west midlands respectively, and the regional news and weather we get are, erm, east and west midlands.

But because the powers that be have decided a midlands forum is a non-starter, I'm taking up residence here.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> That map seems about right for me. I'm a Derby-born naturalised Stokie and there's no way either city is part of the north. Our euro constituencies are east and west midlands respectively, and the regional news and weather we get are, erm, east and west midlands.
> 
> But because the powers that be have decided a midlands forum is a non-starter, I'm taking up residence here.



Well your welcome for me duck. 

I like stoke, I worked there for a bit and it has no airs and graces and it was a friendly place if a little aesthetically challenged  

and I'm still in love with a beautiful girl in Stoke.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 17, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> But because the powers that be have decided a midlands forum is a non-starter, I'm taking up residence here.



Who's that then? I'm buggered cos I was brought up about 4 miles away from the Geographical centre of England.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2006)

Retrieved from the dusty archives as requested...


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> As somebody who still clings to the idea of counties, I've always thought of Northants, Notts, Derbyshire, Lincolnshire and Leicestershire as the east midlands, meaning that the north doesn't start till you get to Yorkshire and Lancashire.
> 
> I am somewhat confused as to the position of Cheshire but I'm prepared to chuck it into the north I suppose with Staffordshire, Shropshire, Worcestershire, Herefordshire and Warwickshire being the west midlands.



spot on. at last someone who agrees with me.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2006)

Where's Nottingham then?

Midlands?


----------



## chio (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd call it East Midlands


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I'd call it East Midlands



indeed it is.


----------



## Geoff Collier (Aug 9, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> spot on. at last someone who agrees with me.



Yes, I was brought up in Crewe and we saw ourselves as in the North West. At least I did. Then I lived in Hull for years and I realised that the north is a fluid concept. It seemed to me that the "north" begins (or ends) about ten miles to the south of where you happen to live at the time. 

Mind you, that doesn't work when you live in Keighley


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Where's Nottingham then?
> 
> Midlands?



dear gods yes, east midlands 

cetainly not north


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 9, 2006)

I think the north stops just south of Chester - maybe Crewe or Nantwich at a push.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> Yes, I was brought up in Crewe and we saw ourselves as in the North West. At least I did. Then I lived in Hull for years and I realised that the north is a fluid concept. It seemed to me that the "north" begins (or ends) about ten miles to the south of where you happen to live at the time.
> 
> Mind you, that doesn't work when you live in Keighley



I think if you live in Keighley, it doesn't matter where you are... you're too busy beating people up who aren't from Keighley.


----------



## Ravzila (Aug 11, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I think the north stops just south of Chester - maybe Crewe or Nantwich at a push.


I'd agree with this


----------

